

List Out of Lambda - stevelosh
http://stevelosh.com/blog/2013/03/list-out-of-lambda/

======
norswap
> If you ignore the practical issues of computers like size, weight, cost,
> heat, and so on, what do you really need in a programming language?

Got me thinking. My answer is math, comparison, hash tables and goto. Add
macros and you've got anything you want.

------
groovy2shoes
This is a nice anthology of concepts. I remember learning many of these
piecemeal from various sources and most of them were mind-blowing on first
encounter. Reading through them again reminds me of that sense of wonderment.

------
lost-theory
Great article, I especially like the "full circle" part. You should mention
that the numbers you've created in the end are the Church numerals.

